# Syrah "Planura" 60L



## FAAO

Hi,

This is my new aquascape. I know that its too much simple... 2 rocks and 1 worked branch. I think that when it done can be relaxing! I hope you like it 



*SETUP:*
*Name: Syrah "Planura"*
*Date:* 07.07.2006 
*Dimensions:* 56*35*30 ( long*wide*tall) cm
*Volume:* 57L
*Lighting:* DIY 2 X 15W T8 (6500K) + 2 X 18W PC (6500k) 
*Filter:* Aquaclear 25
*CO2:* DIY + Elos ATO-10
*Substrate:* Elos Terra 12L
*pH:* 6,5/6,8
*Temperature:* 26ºC
*Rocks:* Xisto
*Plants:* Eleocharis parvula and Vesicularia dubyana 
*Fish:* Otocinclus sp, Poecilia reticulata, Crossocheilus siamensis
*Invertebrate:*Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var red (Red cherry)

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jdinh04

Looks nice, very unique scape and design. It'll look good once it all fills in. Really like your scapes, keep them going bud!


----------



## ranmasatome

Filipe.. think i can see where you're going with this.. love to see it when the plants grow in.


----------



## Sudi

Its not super great yet, but once the pants grow in the tank will look amazing! Just like all the other ones you made 

Keep us posted...

Matt


----------



## Space Cowboy

olha olha quem é ele! =D
ja ponderaste a hipotese de trocares o musgo de java por musgo Christmas?crescia mais prós lados e dava mais volume à arvore.
(sorry... just a bit of a portuguese chat)


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

It passed some time without updating this topic, so here it is...

*Evolution 04.08.2006 *


*Update 27.08.2006 *


About the moss, I'm using Singapore Moss (Vesicularia dubyana) and it's giving body to the wood (Tree).

Regards and thanks for the comments 

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## slickwillislim

I like it. This is a very unique scape. I love the idea of a tree in a grassy field all under water. The grass and tree need to grow in but it all looks so nice and heathy. The two slopes with the rock hiding where it leads really helps add depth to such a simple tank.


----------



## erik Loza

Very nice, indeed. Looking forward to seeing updated pics in a few months. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frozenoak

Thats perfect. I am jealous.

dale


----------



## Lono

Is your heater driven into your substrate?


----------



## frozenoak

I am on a new quest. Thanks for the idea. Do you mind if I steal (eehmm, I mean borrow) it?

dale


----------



## abnormalsanon

Oh wow, that is really unique  I love seeing tanks that "break the mold," so to speak. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Sherri W

What a great idea. Is the "tree" a single piece or did you make it out of several smaller pieces?


----------



## Sudi

What can I say? Great Job!
Where do you get the materials from (rocks and wood?)

Matt


----------



## Navarro

Remind me of the cover of a U2 album.
cool concept.
Navarro


----------



## Aspire

Hi Filipe,

I am becoming a fan of your scapes. I see my country name on the 'tree top'.

Eddy


----------



## FAAO

Thanks for all comments  

Regarding the tree, was made by me cutting a branch of wood in single pieces. 
I've made a few small holes on the base and inserted the small pieces. 

About the heater, i've a small part of him driven into substrate and it's working perfectly.

The rocks I've collected from nature and the wood I've bought on local shop.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

A little update *21.10.2006*
I hope you enjoy it. The vesicularia is growing and one more month will fill the tree. I hope so!!!



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## trenac

So unique, very nicely done. The tree looks awesome!


----------



## dennis

Very unique and well done. I like this a lot. The sense of depth is really amazing. The scale of the tree, rock and E. parvula is perfect. 

About the parvula, how is it so short? Do you trim it frequently or is it a result of the lights?


----------



## schaadrak

Freakin' Awsome!


----------



## Brie

Very clever idea.


----------



## qpixo

Awesome aquascaping! It reminds me U2 Joshua Tree  
just toO swEet! very unique!

How do u dose ferts?


----------



## slickwillislim

It looks great. I like the moss filled in more.

I cant wait to see it completely finished. 

Very unique and inspiring. Very healthy too.


----------



## gf225

Wonderfully novel.

The fish are like birds flying around the tree. I love it!


----------



## cs_gardener

That's a really great idea. Your sense of scale is wonderful and it has really filled in nicely.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Thanks to all for the comments.

It's really good to know when our work is appreciated. I spent 1 month, planning this layout and even that, I had my doubts about the plants.
First, I was afraid of vesicularia dubyana don't spread for me. I changed the luminaire and after this, the moss did grow and mould the tree.

The problem isn’t on the light (watt/litter), now I'm using less light than before, but the aquarium is open top and temperature is less (around 26º) then before (around 30º). If you want to keep moss in your aquarium, you should have temperatures lower that 28º.

On the beginning, the Eleocharis parvula was growing tall, but with several trimmings I reduced their size. Probably the lights helped me a bit, because I'm using 8.000k T5 on this aquarium.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## LordSul

OMG:jaw: 
Superb idea! It definitely looks like a photo of a tree in a meadow. It looks so real that my eyes look for grazing animals Are you thinking of adding some shrimps?

Good luck


----------



## treesmcdonald

That is so cool! Where are the aquatic cows?


----------



## LindaC

Why can't I see the photo? I can't see any photographs at all, was it removed? I'm so curious!


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

And now? Can you see?

About the shrimps, I've there more than 40 Neocaridina denticulata sinensis.
I'll take some pictures later.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Amsterdam

Truly Amazing!!!!:amen:


----------



## SKSuser

You have inspired my wife to start aquascaping. She really likes your idea.

By the way, what kind of DIY system do you have. (how many bottles, what size, etc.) Also, what is your CO2 ppm level?


----------



## bioch

lovely


----------



## Raul-7

Beautiful and ingenious idea! Will you keep the moss growing upwards or downwards likea Weeping Willow? I love that shade the tree provides, very natural. 

What fish do you plan on keeping here? I think this will help enhance the aquascape greatly by choosing the right fish, something small and not too overpowering.


----------



## PapaLoc

Awesome! I like it so much! Its simple but very expressive, very nice.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,



SKSuser said:


> By the way, what kind of DIY system do you have. (how many bottles, what size, etc.) Also, what is your CO2 ppm level?


I use 1L bottle of Fanta with sugar, leaven and BSodium. The secret are on the quantities of each component. If I tell you, I need to kill you  :lol: .
Usually, I have 1Bs during 2 weeks, then I need to replace the components.



Raul-7 said:


> What fish do you plan on keeping here? I think this will help enhance the aquascape greatly by choosing the right fish, something small and not too overpowering.


I'm keeping fishs there, you can't see them? 
*Trigonostigma hengeli*

*Update 12.11.2006
1st Trimming of vesicularia dubyana*



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

@FAAO: I like your layout very much, simple but effective....a peaceful feeling that i got...If you use a suitable BG to hide all "morden tech." it will be perfect...


----------



## morta_skuld

my friend said you must tie a rope underneath the branches and put a customized tire attached to the rope. heheheh seesaW! hehehe. very nice idea bro!


----------



## pennjones

I think you mean tire swing, but any way you look at it, it would be hillarious. Very beautiful tank, too! It is an extremely original idea and the plants look like they're doing very well!


----------



## redstrat

Just an idea, I dont know if anybody else mentioned anything like this but have you ever thought of building a "forest" of several 3-5 trees like this? I bet that could look pretty cool like the forest edge. I just had a vision pop in my head of something allong the same lines but maybe a little taller, giving maybe just the idea of a tree on the side of the tank, over hanging an understory of midground plants, leanning over a field of hair grass kinda like an edge of a clearing in the forest... wow I just went off the deep end there I think..

you have a very interesting concept here. :thumbsup:


----------



## jassar

Hey! this is an under-water Bonsai!!
Sweet..
Cheers!


----------



## Mr G

Great stuff. Excellent thread.

I've been looking at setting up a nano using a very similar concept and a friend pointed me towards this thread.

I managed to get a couple of dead/damaged bonsai trees from a local garden centre. This shows the look I'm after .... *Nano Bonsai*

I was thinking about weeping moss on the tree or possibly riccia ... but I think ricci would look a bit 'fairy tale' when it starts pearling. Also moss is more maintenance free. The foreground is going to be U. graminifolia.
Anything else has still to be decided.

Al


----------



## LindaC

Oh yes, I can finally see the photos and it was well worth the wait, I love this tank, you did a great job and it reminds me too of U2 "Joshua Tree".


----------



## FAAO

Hi folks,

I made a few changes on the layout. Now, I know how the moss spreads and the volume that it gets. So I decided to change a bit the main concept and recreate a layout more interesting (for me!!)

So tell me what you think about it!

Thanks to all for the comments and Happy New Year!!





Regards,

Filipe


----------



## Jubs

Very nice scape very original. I am not sure which layout I like better... I really like the concept of the new one reminds me of a stream/river, I like it! Great work as usual!


----------



## Troy McClure

It's always a pleasure to see what you come up with and this new direction is simply incredible. Great vision!


----------



## slickwillislim

I am a real fan of your tree scape. I think this is an excellent use of the same concept but a way to build on it. I was contemplating trying to do something similar in my new nano but I am sure I would fall short, so I think I am going to try something different. Very cool idea. 

Its got lovely proportions it just looks right. 

The moss on the tree looks a little off but you just planted it so thats very understandable. 

I have one complaint though. The rock in the front right seems distracting. I can tell its pretty key in holding that slope up but its just pulled my eye away from the tree. It looked normal in the dry pic but under water the rock kind of matches the substrate but stands out to me. It could be just me but it stood out to me. 

So you are using a Hang on back filter along with pressurized co2 and an airstone?(I presume this is turned on at night) Did you find that you needed the airstone to keep your fish from gasping at the surface? I would think a hang on back filter would be enough to keep the water oxygenated over night. I only ask because one less thing in your tank (even though it looks very neat) would probably add to the everyday viewing. 

Of course this is just nitpicking on a very well planned and very creative aquascape that I can't wait to see progress. 

BTW Congratulations on the aga awards. I think that was your Across the river Tank that did very well. Best of show I believe. (This is from memory so if I am mistaken sorry...)


----------



## Aeropars

Wow... fancy coming to the Uk to sort my tank out?


----------



## zQ.

your 1st layout looks a bit better,but the nu layout is not bad too


----------



## wei0204

I prefer the second one, the stream looks so real... love it.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Thanks to all for the comments.

The idea is give more detail to the layout and more contraste. The only doubt that I've is the Eleocharis parvula, I don't know if I'll keep it. Probably I'll change it for HC (hemianthus callitrichoides cuba) or Eleocharis aciculares, what do you think? 
Regarding vesicularia dubyana, now it's spreading very well like I was expected, later I'll post a new pictures of it.

Thanks again for your comments,

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Troy McClure

Why are you doubting the E. parvula?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

Your new layout look more sauvage & rough...like a rock river side form mountainous area....I love it!


----------



## Steven_Chong

This, moreso than in other lay outs I've seen by you, gives a good impression of water movement. I don't think I could say more until it developed more. I think there's a lot of good thought going on here though.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Here it's an update of this tank  I hope that you like it!



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## IceT

Wow, it looks really like a real tree. Love it


----------



## Steven_Chong

Nice update!


----------



## gf225

Stunning Filipe. 

Replace the harlequins with little birds and the illusion is complete!


----------



## Steven_Chong

The sense of realness-- especially with water movement-- is excellent, but I think this tank will look even more amazing when the hair grass grows in. For this layout, I think letting the hair grass grow tall could work well . . .


----------



## Brianemone

gf225 said:


> Stunning Filipe.
> 
> Replace the harlequins with little birds and the illusion is complete!


They look like helicopters


----------



## bErNaX

Friends, He is portuguese!

it is everything said !


jajajajajajajajajjaaja!


----------



## qpixo

very nice aquascaping!
Can't wait to see the hairgrass growing...:mrgreen:


----------



## trenac

Wow, I wish I had this kind of talent. 

I like the new scape. It reminds me of a tree on a hill by the stream.


----------



## standoyo

Love this scape! The execution is exquisite. Very good choice of rocks with lots of detail. This tank makes me feel like I'm at a nice stream by a tree. [this is nutsy but i can even imagine all the sounds.]


----------



## garoluca

Hi, I'm new of his forum but I have seen many of yours tanks...you always amaze me with them...they are just wonderfull!!!
Ciao

Luca


----------



## apistaeasy

FAAO said:


>


Excellent tank.


----------



## kromo

yes.. really nice and beautiful.
taken in nature and "closed" in " box ".
a piece of the world.


----------



## papillon

very neat and natures theme is outstanding


----------



## filipnoy85

Looks great! I thought your first layout was stunning, but this is even more amazing!


----------



## gnob

totally awesome..
looks like a moving picture..
just curious what does "Syrah Planura" means?


----------



## gibmaker

That tree looks kick ass, you obviously have the eye for the art. The only thing I would of changed in the second scape is that I would have turned the tree a little different so that you could see more of the "branches" when you look straight at it, and again just amazing, keep it up.


----------



## FAAO

Hi



gnob said:


> just curious what does "Syrah Planura" means?


See the following links and you'll understand the meaning of "Syrah Planura"  
PORTUGAL Wine,  Region Alentejo, Alentejo Mertola, Mertola Rio

Thanks to all for the comments! 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## apistaeasy

Ahh, like this:


----------



## Sudi

Amazing job!
How do you keep the sand so white?


----------



## FAAO

Sudi said:


> Amazing job!
> How do you keep the sand so white?


Hi Sudi,

I keep on this tank more than 40 Neocaridina denticulata sinensis, they need to clean something!!! 

Regarding,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO

Hi guys.

It passed a long time without update this thread. The tree is almost in the point and very near of what I intended do. I hope that on next trim I do not damage it. It did occur on the last layout and I'm afraid to trim it again! I just made small trims to give it the correct shape but the moss doesn't stop growing...

*2007.02.03* (yyyy-mm-dd)



*2007.03.18* (yyyy-mm-dd)


Let me know what you think about it! 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## eklikewhoa

Beautiful!


----------



## ed seeley

That tree is absolutely stunning! I like the little 'monkeys' climbing over it too!


----------



## Fabac

Filipe you are one of the most original aquascaper. I love your work


----------



## Leonard

unbelievable!!  You have really succed!


----------



## apistaeasy

Filipe, 

In your 2007.02.03 scape you have a plant that is a light green sage color (predominantly on the right side, but also a little on the left). First, what is it? Second, I don't see it in your 2007.03.18 picture; is it there, but I can't see it? did you remove it? if you did remove it, why?


----------



## tha_beeg

wow both of the tree tanks have so much of a different feel, but you pulled both of them off really well!


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Once again, many thanks for your kind words and commentaries.



apistaeasy said:


> Filipe,
> 
> In your 2007.02.03 scape you have a plant that is a light green sage color (predominantly on the right side, but also a little on the left). First, what is it? Second, I don't see it in your 2007.03.18 picture; is it there, but I can't see it? did you remove it? if you did remove it, why?


Is hemianthus callitrichoides cuba and stills there on the second picture. The first picture was taken 1 day after plant HC, this is the reason of is light green.
If you see the updated picture you'll find the same space ocuppied by the same plant but with different colour! 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## SKSuser

I do like this one after all!!
I love the red shrimp. They add a splash of color.

I still like the 27.08.2006 setup, because its so simple and I feel like I could get lost in it. The older setup also reminds me more of the "planura" that is near me.


----------



## FAAO

Hi guys,

It passed a few days without updates and here I'm to show something! 
This is a working picture and not for viewing proposes :heh:, so today I planted some eleocharis on the right side and trimmed the tree with so much carefully to prevent any damage!

The HC never spread for me, I didn't understood what really happened... probably the shadow of the tree!? or something else... I hope that eleocharis grows as I expect to fill the right side, otherwise I'm in big troubles; I don't know how much time I can keep the tree like this... the Autumn is coming :heh:










Definitely, I need to clean the tube of the filter&#8230; sorry for that! The filter is much cleaner than the tube...

Take care,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## dennis

That's so cool! I think the correct fish will really be key for this. May fancy guppies, gertrude's rainbows or some similar, small finny fish.


----------



## Raul-7

Brilliant! Really unique style and at the same time you've managed to perfect it especially with the "stream" and the "tree" that provides an overlaying shade. I really hope I can see this in all the next future contests (ADA and AGA especially). Again, great job and it really is fascinating to see such a creative and new aquascape!


----------



## SOLOMON

wow thats fantastic, the tree looks so full! seems it would be hard work to keep the substrates seperated with all those pesky shrimp


----------



## zQ.

You must been a gud hair cutter Fillipe  That tree looks like Ronaldo hair style


----------



## Yoshi

This is still one of my TOP 5 favorite tanks... Thanks for posting an update, truly an inspiration!


----------



## yeux

Great tank, i really like it...amazing aquascape. rayer: 

You said before that you have DIY co2 on this tank...do you turn it off at night? Or it runs 24/7?


----------



## FelixAvery

love it! more pics please!


----------



## FkHoR

Genial!!!!


----------



## Catherine

I am so inspired by your work Filipe! Your aquascapes have shown me that there are so many more possiblities for design than I ever imagined. I ADORE your work, please keep the new ideas coming!
Catherine


----------



## FAAO

Hi,



dennis said:


> That's so cool! I think the correct fish will really be key for this. May fancy guppies, gertrude's rainbows or some similar, small finny fish.


Guppies can be a possibility, but in my old layouts I've been crucified for using them  
Now I'm waiting to finish a new project for Discos and Rams, to move rasboras into it. 
I'll keep only the Badis badis bengalensis with neocaridinas. They're really small and can be a good choice for this aquarium, I think so!!!



Raul-7 said:


> Brilliant! Really unique style and at the same time you've managed to perfect it especially with the "stream" and the "tree" that provides an overlaying shade. I really hope I can see this in all the next future contests (ADA and AGA especially). Again, great job and it really is fascinating to see such a creative and new aquascape!


ADA, I'm not sure... probably next year! AGA, who knows?
I had a little problem with the tree, the autumn comes earlier.. and I had to improvise a little bit 



SOLOMON said:


> wow thats fantastic, the tree looks so full! seems it would be hard work to keep the substrates seperated with all those pesky shrimp


Not really, the rocks were placed to reduce the mix of substrate. But to reduce even more, I've removed all the caridinas japonicas. 



zQ. said:


> You must been a gud hair cutter Fillipe  That tree looks like Ronaldo hair style


Nah... It's more Valderrama from colombia ound:



Yoshi said:


> This is still one of my TOP 5 favorite tanks... Thanks for posting an update, truly an inspiration!


Thanks Yoshi, you don't need to lie... Top 50 it'll be really good ; or you forgot to write a 0 (zero)?



yeux said:


> Great tank, i really like it...amazing aquascape. rayer:
> 
> You said before that you have DIY co2 on this tank...do you turn it off at night? Or it runs 24/7?


It's working 24h/day 1bps, non stop without air injection at night.



Catherine said:


> I am so inspired by your work Filipe! Your aquascapes have shown me that there are so many more possiblities for design than I ever imagined. I ADORE your work, please keep the new ideas coming!
> Catherine


On June or July will appear a new layout... First I want to keep this a little more and take good pictures before dismount it.

Like I said before, Autumn came earlier... The moss freed itself of the branch, one week later from last update. So I had to improvise and to moor the moss again.
Even with all the problems I had keep it as best I can&#8230;

Here it's an updated of this tank&#8230; with accessories and needs to be cleaned!










Take care,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FelixAvery

looks lovely, i see your rcs population has really taken off
and the hairgrass is growing in nicely
also that tree is so cool, maybe put some crypts or other shade loving plants under it?


----------



## orlando

That is some cool creative nature art at its finest. You just dont see that kind of work on here
its amazing work of art


----------



## Steven_Chong

I feel the tree is too perfectly round now? Maybe you can trim some shape and lines back into it Filipe

Anyway, good luck with it-- this does not seem like an easy layout to get the different plants balanced and timed for photoshoots. Of course it's beautiful though 

Are you still planning to enter it as your ADA submission like you told me before?


----------



## Haeun

I agree with Steven! I adore the tree at this stage:









More... natural looking, should I say?

Amazing scape, nonetheless! Very inspiring!


----------



## FelixAvery

how many baby shrimp are living in that tree i wonder??


----------



## Tyrant

The tree looks very natural. a very nice idea indeed and also very nicely done.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Haeun said:


> I agree with Steven! I adore the tree at this stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More... natural looking, should I say?
> 
> Amazing scape, nonetheless! Very inspiring!


Yeah, that's my fav stage too


----------



## FAAO

Hi,



FelixAvery said:


> also that tree is so cool, maybe put some crypts or other shade loving plants under it?


Even if I use some crypto parva and been it small, into this aquarium it'll be bigger. Please note that this aquarium is small and the tree needs to be in proportion with other plants.



Steven_Chong said:


> I feel the tree is too perfectly round now? Maybe you can trim some shape and lines back into it Filipe
> 
> Anyway, good luck with it-- this does not seem like an easy layout to get the different plants balanced and timed for photoshoots. Of course it's beautiful though
> 
> Are you still planning to enter it as your ADA submission like you told me before?


Steven, it's a hard job trimming this tree, every time that use the scissor I've the feeling that if I don't be careful with it I'll damage and the moss freed itself from the wood. The wood is so thin and with the time pass the moss is getting poor down near of the wood.

Regarding ADA, I still don't know... perhaps I'll send that picture that you mention above. It's wild and my favorite, but the foreground plants didn't spread for me! Now they're growing and I hope that the moss can fill again the tree!



FelixAvery said:


> how many baby shrimp are living in that tree i wonder??


I don't know... When I dismounted the old Syrah, I've counted more than 80 shrimps :heh:



Haeun said:


> I agree with Steven! I adore the tree at this stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More... natural looking, should I say?
> 
> Amazing scape, nonetheless! Very inspiring!





Steven_Chong said:


> Yeah, that's my fav stage too


Me too! Perhaps I'll send this picture to ADA... What do think? Should I send it?
I've a feeling that it'll be a waste of time.... 

Filipe


----------



## Ajax

Can't hurt to send it in. Not like it costs anything. I think you'll do very well actually. It looks very complete as it is. Some of the substrate showing through looks very natural for this scape. Excellent job!


----------



## Leonard

I absolutley think this tank is capable to join the ADA! If I've got you right you think your tank don't have a chance to get on a nice place in the competition? I really think this is a nice tank and it sureley has good chances too get high point's there too!


----------



## ianmoede

Dismounted the old syrah. hehe. oh , whats lost in translation.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I agree-- you definitely have to enter something! I'm sure it will do better than you expect, whatever you choose.


----------



## Erirku

I think you should enter this pic but with a different background. Can you photoshop the background? Maybe alittle darker. Looks good though


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

It's time to say goodbye!



* :arrow: Download here the Hi Resolution picture*

I'll be back on October 2007  

Take care,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## teacherthomas

sad to see her go. I plan to copy the design for a simple relaxing study/office tank


----------



## Sudi

Wonderfull finish. Great job!


----------



## Leonard

lovley tank! Absolutley gergeus!!!


----------



## FAAO

Hi there,

Now that I'm finishing my 60L aquarium that I'll send to ADA2008, I would like to know what you think about a new setup using this theme?
Should I start or let this theme "syrah" with the last version?

Let me know! Cheers 

Filipe Oliveira
Ps. About my 60L, I'll share with you on the beginning of May!


----------



## SKSuser

_"There can be only one."_

Sorry, I think I watched Highlander too many times.

Anyway,
If you are attempting to recreate Syrah Planura, I don't think that is a good idea. The first one was awesome.

If you are not attempting to recreate the same type of tank...
Anything with the same name will encourage people to compare your two tanks. You want people to be comparing your tank to other people's tanks. It will be confusing, and draw attention away from your intent.

I do like your use of local landscapes. Perhaps you should attempt to recreate another setting from your country and then name it after that area.


----------



## Sparg93

unique - i like it!


----------



## FAAO

SKSuser said:


> _"There can be only one."_
> Sorry, I think I watched Highlander too many times.


I had the same conversation with a friend and he told me the same... 
Another tank with the same name it'll make some confusion even if that will be a new attempt!

I don't want to make a copy of the previous tank; I just want use the same theme...
Can it be welcome?

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## 1ALFREDO

goood thing's are always welcome


----------



## FAAO

Hi everybody!

Sorry to have lain and the secret about new aquarium!
To the interesting persons can see the new aquarium on the following link:
*Pinheiro Manso*

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## theofilos

Hi Filipe ! Your tank inspired me to make a 60 cm aquarium. I had a few questions if you could help me.

Would a co2 yiest be sufficient? I am getting 2x 24w t5 lights.

What is your background? 

Thx in advance ! Keep on rocking .


----------



## FAAO

theofilos said:


> Hi Filipe ! Your tank inspired me to make a 60 cm aquarium. I had a few questions if you could help me.
> 
> Would a co2 yiest be sufficient? I am getting 2x 24w t5 lights.
> 
> What is your background?
> 
> Thx in advance ! Keep on rocking .


Hi,
For an 60L aquarium, 2x24w T5 can't be enough! Careful with the plants that you chose...
About CO2, yes you can use yiest co2; I'm using yiest co2 on my small aquarium.
Background... nothing or white vinyl! To take pictures I use a background light to give that effect.

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------

